# Tiger + XP + Linux



## hatori (21 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, 
je suis étudiant en info, je vais bientot etre l'heureux proprietaire d'un macbook. Pour mes etudes j'ai besoin de XP je vais donc installer Boot Camp mais je vais aussi devoir installer un Linux, a ce que j'ai pu voir ca sera une distrib YellowLinux. Par contre comment ca marche pour faire cohabiter les 3, je presume que pour lancer Linux ou Tiger j'utiliserai le grub, mais comment ca marche avec bootcamp XP ne va pas apparaitre dans le grub? Il ne va pas y avoir de conflits?
Si quelqu'un pouvait me renseigner ou si quelqu'un a un lien je suis preneur.

Merci par avance


----------



## ntx (21 Mai 2006)

Pourquoi faire Linux ? Mac OSX est un Unix et la grande majorité des logiciels Linux tourne sur Mac OSX après recompilation bien. Et pour cela il existe des utilitaire comme Fink ou Darwin Port qui pourvoient en logiciels Linux tout prêts pour Mac OSX.


----------



## Warflo (21 Mai 2006)

Je crois qu'on peut faire un triple-boot via BootCamp ?
A confirmer.


----------



## hatori (21 Mai 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faire Linux ? Mac OSX est un Unix et la grande majorité des logiciels Linux tourne sur Mac OSX après recompilation bien. Et pour cela il existe des utilitaire comme Fink ou Darwin Port qui pourvoient en logiciels Linux tout prêts pour Mac OSX.



C'est pas un probleme de compatibilité c'est un probleme de commande, a moins qu'on puisse faire ls; sudo etc....sous mac osx sinon j'ai besoin de Linux pour tout ce qui est scolaire.


----------



## Warflo (21 Mai 2006)

Sous Mac OS X, il existe une application nommé le Terminal ou on peut effectuer des commandes Unix en mode texte.
Donc sudo, ls, top et tout ce que tu veux.


----------



## hatori (21 Mai 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Sous Mac OS X, il existe une application nommé le Terminal ou on peut effectuer des commandes Unix en mode texte.
> Donc sudo, ls, top et tout ce que tu veux.


Impéccable, mais comment ai je fait pour rester aussi longtemps sur windows, ba merci beaucoup pour ce renseignement c'est super.


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2006)

Là, on te rassure tout de suite : il y a toutes les commandes de Terminal que tu veux.
Tu retrouves beaucoup d'éléments communs et quelques différences pas très difficiles à intégrer [genre au lieu de _trace_, utiliser _ktrace_ ; le système de lancement de tâche est hybride : *BSD + deux autres méthodes (SystemStarter et launchd) etc.]

Edit : Groumpf ! _toasted_


----------



## ntx (21 Mai 2006)

hatori a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un probleme de compatibilité c'est un probleme de commande, a moins qu'on puisse faire ls; sudo etc....sous mac osx sinon j'ai besoin de Linux pour tout ce qui est scolaire.


Mac OSX = UNIX
Linux = UNIX

Les différences entre Mac OSX et Linux se situent au niveau du noyau, la couche logicielle la plus basse. Donc je pense qu'avant de s'attaquer à cette couche, Mac OSX te suffira amplement


----------



## hatori (22 Mai 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Mac OSX = UNIX
> Linux = UNIX
> 
> Les différences entre Mac OSX et Linux se situent au niveau du noyau, la couche logicielle la plus basse. Donc je pense qu'avant de s'attaquer à cette couche, Mac OSX te suffira amplement



Oui je pense aussi mais je savais pas qu'on pouvait appeler un TERMINAL pour taper les commandes UNIX. C'est cool ca va me faire economiser de la place sur mon DD.


----------



## Dramis (22 Mai 2006)

Il y a aussi un serveur X (Portage de XFree86 [pas sur]).

Tu peux afficher la session graphique d'un serveur unix sur le mac.


----------



## ntx (22 Mai 2006)

hatori a dit:
			
		

> Oui je pense aussi mais je savais pas qu'on pouvait appeler un TERMINAL pour taper les commandes UNIX. C'est cool ca va me faire economiser de la place sur mon DD.


De temps en temps il faut aller lire les pubs.


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2006)

D'ailleurs, pour faire encore plus vrai, tu peux booter en mode mono-utilisateur, ou passer en mode console, sans interface graphique : on s'y croirait.

Enfin, quand même, une petite précision : la couche UNIX du système s'appelle Darwin et est un savant (?) mélange de micro-noyau MACH et de FreeBSD. Donc on est davantage côté BSD que Linux. J'insiste un peu sur le démarrage et l'arrêt des services : cela n'a rien à voir avec Linux (c'est différent et intéressant).


----------



## molgow (25 Mai 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on peut faire un triple-boot via BootCamp ?
> A confirmer.



Un début d'info à ce sujet.


----------



## pierreTib (27 Mai 2006)

http://www.toolinux.com/news/logiciels/parallels_simplifie_la_virtualisation_sur_mac_intel_ar7613.html

Regarde, on peut faire rouler Mac OS X, Windows XP et Linux en même temps sur un portable. Il faut sans doute un peu de mémoire mais il n'y pas de limite. C'est ce que le logiciel de virtualisation de Parallels offre comme possibilité. La force c'est de pouvoir copier/coller d'un OS à l'autre.

Aussi, je t'écris depuis Konqueror qui roule sur X11 qui roule sur OS X. Donc, sauf pour des besoins très spécifiques, pas besoin d'installer Linux sur le Mac.


----------



## FjRond (28 Mai 2006)

Et quelques bons titres sur les spécificités de Mac OS X:
_Mac OS X Panther pour les Unixiens_ qui est encore intéressant pour Tiger. Ce titre a l'avantage de faire une présentation de l'ensemble des commandes sans manpage et de celles qui sont spécifiques à Mac OS X.
Et _Le système Mac OS X_. Il présente entre autres choses de manière assez complète OpenFirmware et les commandes qui lui sont liées.


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (28 Mai 2006)

On peut se passer de Linux car Os x... (expliqué précédemment) mais
si vraiment tu veux Linux ne serait-ce que pour essayer (toujours bon pour la culture générale informatique), la solution de "parallels" marche très bien, et ce n'est qu'une beta. Je l'utilise quotidiennement pour Xp SP2 et Linux (Ubuntu). Personnelement, j'ai installé ce dernier super facilement. Il a suffit de prendre un ISO du dernier ubuntu, le donner comme élément de boot a la machine virtuelle, et c'était partit ! Idem pour xp.

http://www.student.montefiore.ulg.ac.be/~stevensb/lin.png

http://www.student.montefiore.ulg.ac.be/~stevensb/xp.png

Avec le multi desktop style linux (4 bureaux virtuels), ça devient même très agréable.


----------



## ericb2 (7 Juin 2006)

Juste une question de curieux :

Pourquoi, à chaque fois que quelqu'un veut installer Linux, plusieurs (souvent les mêmes) prétendent que Linux ça vaut pas le coup ?

Pour installer Windows, y'a pas de problème, mais pour Linux, incroyable, c'est jamais assez,bien, il y a toujours des defauts...


----------



## bompi (7 Juin 2006)

C'est que, lorsque tu as entre les mains un système Unix, un deuxième est peut-être moins nécessaire, non ? On peut apprendre plein de choses générales et spécifiques sur Unix et sa version pour Mac OS X.
Depuis que j'ai mon Mac, j'ai bien de la peine à me motiver pour traficoter et Linux et FreeBSD (que je préfère au précédent) car, même si c'est du code propriétaire, Mac OS X est vraiment plus agréable. Petite précision : j'ai installé ma première distribution Linux en 1994 et j'ai continué jusqu'il y a 6 mois (une Ubuntu). Autrement dit, je pense le plus grand bien de Linux (mais, surtout, de FreeBSD   )
Par contre, pour Ouinedoze, à moins d'avoir Ouinedoze, je ne vois pas comment tu apprends à l'utiliser (peut-être avec ReactOS  ). 
Mais je ne sache pas que, pour autant, j'aie jamais conseillé d'installer Ouinedoze au lieu de Linux ou FreeBSD


----------



## ntx (7 Juin 2006)

+1 

Ca fait maintenant deux mois que je bosse sur Linux, et franchement je ne vois pas ce cela amène de plus que Mac OSX, qui est bien plus agréable et abouti notamment au niveau de l'interface et de l'intégration des logiciels dans l'OS.
Pour moi tu ce que tu peux faire sous Linux, tu peux le faire sous Mac OSX en plus convivial, alors pourquoi encombrer un disque dur de Mac avec cet OS.  Pour un PC, je dis pas ...


----------



## bompi (7 Juin 2006)

Disons que, en plus de la problématique Unix/Interface, il y a la licence : Linux (et FreeBSD) étant libres, ils ont forcément un statut particulier.


----------

